# which tire works better



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

i was wondering what people think would get u faster through the mud hole? 10" wide tires or 12" wide tires. More people seem to sport the wider tires but if your mudbogging for time u would want a skinnier tire right?


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

If it is a water pit I would run skinnies to slice through the water faster but if you are mostly riding trails or actual mudbogs skinnies will dig a lot worse which is why people tend to run wides...Skinnies do improve speeds though because of slicing through the water and mud and also they are lighter freeing up power


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

jctgumby said:


> If it is a water pit I would run skinnies to slice through the water faster but if you are mostly riding trails or actual mudbogs skinnies will dig a lot worse which is why people tend to run wides...Skinnies do improve speeds though because of slicing through the water and mud and also they are lighter freeing up power


 agreed thx


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Different areas, different riders, different types of mud all require different setups. I know I'm a HUGE all skinnies fan as far as mud/water riding goes for where I ride as wide tires get you real unstable REAL quick in the deeper water, I wanna find bottom as quick as possible and stay there lol. For someone that consistently rides in bottomless mud however, the opposite would more then likely prove true, they'd want the wider tires to stay floating on the mud for as long as they could. For a trail bike I personally won't run anything else but skinnies on the front and wides on the rear, its the best compromise setup and provides the best/most predictable handling, which is why 99.9% of ATVs come from the factory like this.


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

thx again


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

that makes sense to me


----------

